# Software question for Jason



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jason (or anyones who may know),

With the latest update to the vip222 (v.3.04), is the dish com feature active on the receiver. I'm not talking about the eternet port, but does it now have the ability to talk to a 722 via the power connection, allowing the 722 to call home for both of them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Not yet.

Got to 'Menu' -> 6 -> 1, when DISHcomm does become active, you should see it in this menu.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Got to 'Menu' -> 6 -> 1, when DISHcomm does become active, you should see it in this menu.


Do you have any idea when this might be activated? I'm getting a vip722 next week to go along with the 222 and want to do away with my land line.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No, but if I did know I would not post it just due to the fact timelines have a tendancy to shift and then people are upset because they feel a promise was broken.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

On November's Tech Forum, they said DishCOMM would be rolled out to all ViP receivers “in the very near future.”


----------

